# Shelf layout



## jp41 (Aug 16, 2013)

What's everyone thoughts on a ho scale shelf layout have 8 x 8 and one foot 8 to 10 inches in deep. Never done anything like this before. Likes dislikes, pics?????!
Thanks JP 
Also any in Illinois?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Google the heart of Georgia layout or "hog"

Its a nice layout that packs a punch. You can probably do something similar.

I'd say shelf style layout over 4x8 any day but any style layout is better then no layout


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, around the room ftw!

Although you'll likely find you want/need deeper shelves for sceniking without buildings looking too squashed up to the mainline.

I have narrowish sections, which i plan to add a little shelf in the front to add a bit more area, and some roads for the kids to roll around vehicles/animals/godzirrah


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JP

Not sure what you mean by 8 X 8. Size of room?

I have a round the wall HO layout in an essentially 10 X 10
room that works very well. However it is a series of modules
bolted together rather than a shelf (attached to the wall).

You can get so much more out of your layout when you are in
the MIDDLE of it. There's easy access to every part of your
layout for working on it or putting that wayward car back on
the track. 

So, I guess this is a vote for shelf layout. Maybe you could add
to it a peninsula in the middle with more track action.

Don


----------

